# please help identify



## tonesanlainie (Jan 24, 2009)

Greetings,

This is a pic of what we bought as a coastal. His colourings are so bright (2 weeks since last shed) that we were wondering is his colouring normal of a coastal? Any information would be greatly appreciated. He is approx 18 monnths old and just on 5ft.

Thanks kindly

Tones


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 24, 2009)

he may have a little diamond in him.


----------



## MatE (Jan 24, 2009)

He looks like he has a bit of everything in him,Diamond,jungle and carpet lol.He is a nice looking python tho.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 24, 2009)

jungle looking to me....


----------



## wokka (Jan 24, 2009)

If it happened naturally call it an intergrade. If someone crossed it deliberately its a crossbred. Either way it looks nice.


----------



## Specks (Jan 24, 2009)

how much did u pay for it? just wondering


----------



## Australis (Jan 24, 2009)

I could very well be a coastal, its only the fact its captive that makes this dubious.
A race so wide spread, so variable doesn't really have a normal type.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 24, 2009)

i wouldve thought it was a Jungle.. LOL. Still You Have A great Looking Snake there


----------



## Squish (Jan 24, 2009)

You quite possibly just got really lucky with a coastal ^^


----------



## fraser888 (Jan 24, 2009)

Probly a dimond cross.


----------



## jasontini (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks coastal to me.


----------



## tonesanlainie (Jan 24, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> how much did u pay for it? just wondering


 
$200 as a hatchling. He was more of a green colour when younger, now that has been changing to the yellow he now has.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 24, 2009)

I recon is nothing more than a nice coastal. It'll brown out with age.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 24, 2009)

I thinks its just a straight coastal. A very nice on at that


----------



## Khagan (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd say it's just a coastal, they have so much variation in colour and patterning.


----------



## Lewy (Jan 24, 2009)

We have coastals that range from black and yellow to just plain brown I would say its just a good looking coastal

Lewy


----------



## Pythonking (Jan 24, 2009)

its hard to say but yes as some of the other people have said coastals have a very large colour variation if it was a coastal i would say its from northern qld somewhere


----------

